# Another faulty Gaggia Baby Class



## jj2011 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd be extremely grateful if anyone could offer me some advice. I've just bought a faulty Baby Class (advertised as faulty, so fine). The steam jet works fine, and water comes through at pressure (for a start it was extremely cloudy with white sediment, but is now clear) but absolutely no water is coming through the group head. I assumed it was the solenoid valve and replaced it with a new one but unfortunately this made no difference. The only thing which has confused me was that having replaced the valve and turned the machine on, for a moment water came through the group head perfectly, then stopped completely again. I've done a descale putting solution in the water tank and running it through but this has made no difference.

Any advice would be very gratefully received, as I'd rather avoid dismantling the boiler unless I really have to.

And if I have to dismantle it, any information on how to handle the clips on the high-pressure pipes would be gratefully received as well!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, did you email me through my website? quiery sounds familiar lol

if not, it sounds like you have residue in the boiler that will keep blocking your solenoid valve, you will need to split the boiler, you can do this without removing the water pipes, scrape the residue out then remove the solenoid and split and clean. it is not difficult just time consuming, should take around an hour. to make sure your solenoid is not faulty make sure the steam button is not pressed in then press for water and listen for the internal click, this tells you that the solenoid is ok and that the problem should be a blockage. hope this helps. any further help just ask

regards

mark


----------



## jj2011 (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome, many thanks Mark (and yes, that was me . I'll have a crack at it and let you know how I get on.

Adam


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

good luck, if you need any advice just ask

mark


----------

